# Anyone know about Albion Gearboxes?



## militarymonark (Dec 21, 2014)

does anyone know any info on albion gearboxes Specifically an EJ model.


----------



## mikey-motorbikey (Dec 21, 2014)

what info do you need,built a few of them over the years,pretty strong little boxs


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 21, 2014)

I need a parts illustration so I can figure out which parts I need. I've google search but not really found my exact model.


----------



## mikey-motorbikey (Dec 21, 2014)

post a photo or two of box ,i might have parts here


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## militarymonark (Dec 21, 2014)

not sure why they showed up small but you can click on them to get the larger photo


----------



## mikey-motorbikey (Dec 21, 2014)

is it free spinnin or seized up , its a two speed box kick start by the look of it,gear shifter would have bolted to the frame ,i may be able to grab ya a better lookin box off a friend,i think some one is making parts for those boxs over your way


----------



## bike (Dec 21, 2014)

*I have a couple I*

grabbed cause they are small and cool 2 speed and 3 speed- would love more info- there is one book reprinted on ebay but he wants a lot and I dont know if it would even help


----------



## mikey-motorbikey (Dec 21, 2014)

ill get the wife to scan some manuels in so i can post,probably wont be until after Christmas thou,pretty hard to get her to go near computer when shes on holidays lol


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 21, 2014)

That's awesome, I can def go for the parts, The gearbox isn't frozen up. Stuck in gear though. The pin or something that disengages the clutch is missing. Everything moves but it's just rusty. The box does have some pitting though.


----------



## mikey-motorbikey (Jan 17, 2015)

i havent forgotton still looking,thou it may be quicker to ask a friend to scan a copy of what he has for you


----------

